# Grundwasser schon bei 60cm Tiefe :(



## Buddy_27 (16. Apr. 2009)

Hallo,
ich bin gerade dabei mir einen kleinen Gartenteich anzulegen. Die Außenmaße betragen 4x4m. Es sollen einige wenige Fische in den Teich (max. 10 Stück).

Nun bin ich beim Ausheben der Teichgrube schon in 60cm Tiefe auf Grundwasser gestoßen. Ich habe die tiefste Stelle jetzt auf 90cm ausgehoben, doch schon nach wenigen Stunden steht das Grundwasser in dem Loch 30cm hoch  

Hat jemand eine Idee, ob und wie man das Grundwasser "aussperren" kann?? Wenn ich das Grundwasser aus dem Teich pumpe und anschließend schnell die Folie verlege und Wasser in den Teich lasse, wird das Gewicht des Wassers das Grundwasser abhalten, oder wird das Grundwasser eher die Folie nach oben drücken...?

Vielleicht hat ja schonmal jemand ein ähnliches Problem gehabt? Würde mich sehr über Tipps freuen 

Danke und Gruß,
Rick


----------



## Digicat (16. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Grundwasser schon bei 60cm Tiefe *

Servus Rick

Herzlich Willkommen

Die Kraft des Wassers.

Leider kann ich Dir auch nicht weiterhelfen .....

Nur so viel zur Physik:
Wasser von unten, Wasser von oben ......

Die Folie dazwischen wird schwimmen ....

Die Drücke heben sich auf .....


----------



## Bärbel (16. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Grundwasser schon bei 60cm Tiefe *

Hallo Rick,
das gleiche Problem hatten wir auch, nur haben wir eingen geringfügig größeren Teich ;-) und das Wasser lief aus zwei Erdschichten wie aus einem voll aufgedrehten Wasserhahn. Wir hatten ständig 4 Tauchpumpen laufen, damit wir überhaupt vollständig ausschachten konnten. Während dem Folie-Einlegen liefen die Pumpen ebenfalls und kaum lag Vlies+Folie+Vlies im Teich drin, kam ne Unmenge an Kies rein, dann das Wasser aus dem Brunnen und so nach und nach konnten wir die Pumpen UNTER der Folie auch entfernen.

Viel Erfolg, das klappt schon irgendwie ;-)
Grüßle
Bärbel


----------



## robsig12 (16. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Grundwasser schon bei 60cm Tiefe *

Einfach Folie rein, wird wohl keine gute Lösung sein. Wird von unten nach oben gedrückt, und wirft Blasen usw. usw.

Was hältst Du davon die Wänd einzuschalen, und mit Beton ausfüllen. Am Grund würde ich ebenfalls gleich einen Bodenablauf mit einbetonieren.

Gruss Robert


----------



## Buddy_27 (16. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Grundwasser schon bei 60cm Tiefe *

Erstmal vielen Dank für die Antworten!



robisg12 schrieb:


> Was hältst Du davon die Wänd einzuschalen, und mit Beton ausfüllen. Am Grund würde ich ebenfalls gleich einen Bodenablauf mit einbetonieren.



Das Grundproblem wird wohl sein, dass ich sehr zügig arbeiten muss, da das Grundwasser sehr schnell wieder in der tiefsten Zone steht. So schnell kann der Beton wohl kaum austrocknen...


----------



## Koi-Uwe (16. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Grundwasser schon bei 60cm Tiefe *

Nabend,
kannst du nicht an der tiefsten Stelle ein kleines Loch machen in das du eine Schmutzwasserpumpe stellst ? Dann kannst du rund herum immer weiter buddeln ohne ganz nasse Füße zu bekommen. 
Ich musste das so machen, sonst wäre bei 1 Meter schluss gewesen, so habe ich es auf 1,70 geschafft.

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/attachments/30757&d=1217271489


----------



## Wuzzel (16. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Grundwasser schon bei 60cm Tiefe *

Hallo Rick, 

hab beim Bau ein sehr ähnliches Problem, ich hab nur bei sehr warmen wetter und von hand gebuddelt und sah danach aus wie Sau...  
Einen Teil habe ich immer etwas tiefer gemacht und dann per Tauchpumpe abgepumpt. 
So konnte man im restlichen Teil in der Matsche und nicht im Wasser buddeln. 
Zum betonieren des Bodenablaufs hoffe ich auf einen trockenen Sommer und dann gehts weiter. 
Ich hab sehr viel Geduld damit, mehr Geduld, als viele andere Leute, denen das bei mir nicht schnell genug geht. Der Weg ist doch das Ziel. 

Gruß 
Wolf


----------



## Digicat (16. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Grundwasser schon bei 60cm Tiefe *

Servus Wolf
[OT]





> *Ich hab sehr viel Geduld damit, mehr Geduld, als viele andere Leute*, denen das bei mir nicht schnell genug geht. *Der Weg ist doch das Ziel*.


Da sind wir schon zwei [/OT]


----------

